# Forgotten Realms Internet Campaign



## alex1g (Sep 15, 2004)

Hello, I'm running a Forgotten Realms Online Campaing every saturday and sundays. If you are interested in join up visit

www.forgottenadventures.com

It has all the info you need to get started.


----------

